# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  φοβος για aids

## LIONLIBRA

ημουν που ημουν αρρωστοφοβικη,πηγα στον ωριλαρ γιατι με ενοχλουσε ο λαιμος μου μετα απο μια αμυγδαλιτιδα και μου ειπε να ξαναπαω σε ενδροκρινολογο.του ειπα οτι εχω παει μεσα δεκεμβρη και ειχα μονο 2 μικρους οζους και μου λεει να ξαναπας.παιρνω τηλεφωνο την ενδοκρινολογο και μου λεει δεν θεωρω πως πρεπει να κανεις εξετασεις τοσο νωρις αφου δεν ειχες τιποτα. 
το ιδιο βραδυ μπηκα εδω μεσα και ειδα τον κλασσικο ντορο που εχει ξεσπασει με τις ιεροδουλες και διαβασα τα συμπτωματα του... και τελικα εχω ενοχλησεις στις μασχαλες και στο στηθος τοσο καιρο και οι γυναικολογοι μου λεει δεν ειναι τιποτα μην ψαχνεσαι , με εχει δει πνευμονολογος . καρδιολογος, γυναικολοι, ωριλαρ,ενδροκρινολογοι, μεσα σε 6 μηνες 3 μηνες εκανα 2 φορες γενικες εξετασεις αιματος και αποφασισα να παω σε ψυχολογο γιατι μου ειπαν ολοι για αγχωδη διαταραχη...τωρα ομως βλεπω οτι τοσο καιρο ελεγχω την γλωσσα μου γιατι εβγαλα μια αφτρα που δεν ειχα ξαναβγαλει,μετα παρατηρω οτι εχει αλλαξει χρωμα η γλωσσα μου και οι 2 ωριλαρ μου λενε ειναι φυσιολογικο το χρωμα της γλωσσας μου και οτι ειναι απλα χρωστικες απο καφε και τσιγαρο, οι ενοχλησεις σε μασχαλες και στηθος συνεχιζονται,επισης και του λαιμου που με τσουζει καπως και με καιει η γλωσσα μου,δυσκολευομαι να καταπιω σα να υπαρχει κατι εκει περα και οταν διαβασα τα συμπτωματα του ειτς θορυβηθηκα τρομερα...ολο αυτο μου ξεκινησε με λοιμωξη αναπνευστικου πριν 6 μηνες...
εχω καταγχωθει παιδια... φοβαμαι μην εχω τις 2 μεγαλυτερες αρρωστιες...
ειχα παει πριν 2,5 χρονια,τελη σεπτεμβρη του 2009 με ενα παλικαρι που το ηξερα 5 μηνες και το καναμε χωρις προφυλαξη και απο τοτε δεν ξαναειχα σεξουαλικη επαφη... 
τρεμω στην ιδεα.... με εχει κατααγχωσει το γεγονος....

----------


## Θεοφανία

...άμα κάτσουμε μια μέρα και παρατηρήσουμε τα συμπτωματα μας, τύπου νευρόπονοι, βήχα, αυτρες, έρπητες κλπ, συν κανένα σπασμένο προφυλακτικό, θα ήμασταν όλοι ετοιμοθάνατοι ...:Ρ
Ο ψυχολόγος σου τι λέει για όλα αυτά?

----------


## LIONLIBRA

μου ειπε να μην ψαχνομαι και πως αφου αφησα τα πνευμονια μου πηγα στην πλατη μου..οταν αφησα την πλατη μου πηγα στο στηθος μου,αφου αφησα το στηθος μου πηγα στον λαιμο μου και τωρα εχω και λαιμο και αυτο. θεωρει πως ειναι μεσα στα πλαισια της αρρωστοφοβιας μου. και εγω αυτο ευχομαι και με την κοινη λογικη ακουγεται σωστο το να μην εχω κατι αλλα με τρομαξε ο ωριλαρ που θελει περαιτερω εξετασεις και να ξαναπαω σε 20 μερες να με ξαναδει. απο τοτε εχει γινει πολυ πιο εντονος ο βηχας μου,το τσουξιμο στον λαιμο εγινε πιο εντονο,η γλωσσα δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι χρωμα εχει..προσπαθω να κρατιεμαι αντικειμενικα λογικη αλλα δεν ξερω αν οντως εχω δειγματα ή αν ειναι κατι. μου ειπαν στα κεελπνο που πηρα τηλεφωνο πως αφου δεν ηταν εκδιδομενο ατομο και αφου εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια το θεωρει σπανια υπερβολικα αλλα αυτη μια απλη τηλεφωνητρια ειναι..τι να λεει η γνωμη της. οι δικοι μου μου λενε μην ψαχνεσαι και με βριζουν και μου ειπαν πως τοσο καιρο θα ειχα δειξει καποια δειγματα ενω διαβαζω οτι κανει μεχρι και 10 χρονια να εξελιχθει...και αυτος που τον βλεπω συχνα καλα φαινεται και εχει παρει κιλα το ιδιο και εγω. μου ειπαν οτι θα περιμενω 3 εβδομαδες για τα αποτελεσματα και σκεφτομαι οτι οταν κανω την εξεταση θα με φαει η αγωνια μεχρι να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

....κατά βάθος ξέρεις και συ πως το θέμα σου δεν είναι οργανικό, αλλά ψυχολογικό.
εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να εντείνεις τις επισκέψεις στον ψυχολόγο και να επικεντρωθείς στην αρρωστοφοβία σου.
Όλα τα άλλα, ακόμη και τα συμπτώματα είναι ψυχοσωματικά.
Εγώ πχ, όταν στεναχωριέμαι, βγάζω κατευθείαν έρπη. Έχω μια φίλη που όταν αγχώνεται, αρχίζει και πονάει παντού.
Κάνε τις εξετάσεις να σου φύγει η σκέψη, αλλά όπως σου είπα, επικεντρώσου στη θεραπεία της αρρωστοφοβίας σου.
Είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρείσαι και να ταλαιπωρείς και το περιβάλλον σου... :Smile:

----------


## LIONLIBRA

το ξερω γαμωτο.εχω αλλαξει.ολο εμενα σκεφτομαι.δεν μπορω να ακουω για αρρωστιεσ και θανατουσ και κατα τάλλα ολο ψαχνομαι. φοβαμαι να κανω τις εξετασεις,τρεμω την αναμονη για τα αποτλεσματα.δεν ξερω τι να κανω.τωρα παω να ψηφισω και η σκεψη μου ιεναι στην υγεια μου συνεχεια.δεν ευχαριστιεμαι τιποτα πια.  :Frown:

----------


## μαρκελα

> το ξερω γαμωτο.εχω αλλαξει.ολο εμενα σκεφτομαι.δεν μπορω να ακουω για αρρωστιεσ και θανατουσ και κατα τάλλα ολο ψαχνομαι. φοβαμαι να κανω τις εξετασεις,τρεμω την αναμονη για τα αποτλεσματα.δεν ξερω τι να κανω.τωρα παω να ψηφισω και η σκεψη μου ιεναι στην υγεια μου συνεχεια.*δεν ευχαριστιεμαι τιποτα πια*.


το μπολτ, είναι κι αιτία για τα συμπτώματα και την έντασή τους. από την στιγμή που δεν απολαμβάνεις τίποτα όπως λες και η μέρα δεν 
σου προσφέρει χαρά είναι επόμενο ν' ασχολείσαι με φοβίες για πιθανές ασθένειες, που όμως το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν ισχύουν.
Κοίτα απο δω και πέρα να περνάς καλά και για σένα!  :Smile:

----------


## Joann

LIONLIBRA, γεια χαρά και πάλι!
Οι όζοι στο θυρεοειδή δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό
-η μισή Ελλάδα έχει-
αλλά χρειάζεται κάθε 2 χρόνια υπερηχογράφημα για να παρακολουθείς το μέγεθος
και ίσως σπινθηρογράφημα για να δεις αν είναι ψυχροί ή θερμοί,
αλλά μάλλον τα ξέρεις αυτά από τον ενδοκρινολόγο σου
(κι εγώ απ' το δικό μου).
Γιατρός δεν είμαι,
αλλά οι ενοχλήσεις σε μασχάλες και στήθος 
χωρίς άλλα συμπτώματα
δε νομίζω ότι είναι λόγος ανησυχίας.
Για τις άφτρες στο στόμα DAKTARIN αλοιφή
-ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ αυτή που είναι για το στόμα,
ΟΧΙ την DAKTARIN για εξωτερική χρήση-
και μπουκώματα με χαμομήλι-σόδα
και σε τρεις μέρες είσαι περδίκι.
Ο πανικός σου για τις δυο σοβαρές αρρώστιες
μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός, 
αλλά γιατί δεν κάνεις πιο εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις
εκτός από τις γενικές αίματος
για να σου φύγουν οι ιδέες;
Δε θα 'πρεπε να διστάζεις.
Κάνε τις όλες!
Αν είσαι Αθήνα, μπορώ να σου προτείνω παθολόγο με πμ,
αν ενδιαφέρεσαι.
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι είσαι υγιέστατη.

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> το μπολτ, είναι κι αιτία για τα συμπτώματα και την έντασή τους. από την στιγμή που δεν απολαμβάνεις τίποτα όπως λες και η μέρα δεν 
> σου προσφέρει χαρά είναι επόμενο ν' ασχολείσαι με φοβίες για πιθανές ασθένειες, που όμως το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν ισχύουν.
> Κοίτα απο δω και πέρα να περνάς καλά και για σένα!


ειχα παει να ψηφισω,συγγνωμη.με τρομαζει η ιδεα οτι μπορει να εχω κατι και ταυτοχρονα ψαχνομαι σαν την μανιακη μηπως ανακαλυψω κατι.θελω να ξαναβρω τον παλιο μου εαυτο που δεν τον ενοιαζαν ολα αυτα αλλα ωρες ωρες λεω οτι τον βρηκα και αλλες στιγμες νιωθω οτι τον εχω χασει τελειως...

----------


## LIONLIBRA

το ξερω..εχει και η μαμα μου και τους 2 οζους τους εχω αρκετο καιρο και ουτε καν εχουμε κοιταξει αν ειναι ψυχροι ή θερμοι γιατι δεν υπαρχει λογος λεει η ενδοκρινολογος μου.η αφτρα μου εφυγε περιπου στις 40 μερες.απλα παρατηρω αλλοιωση του χρωματος της γλωσσας μου και οι 3 ωριλαρ μου λενε οτι ιεναι φυσιολογικη και απλα ειναι χρωστικες αυτες απο καφε και τσιγαρο. μωρε μια κουβεντα ειναι να κανω την εξεταση γιατι μεχρι να παρω τα αποτελεσματα θα εχω πεθανει απο την αγωνια μου και το αγχος μου.αλλα την στιγμη που μπηκα στο τρυπακι αυτο με την ανθυποβολη τοτε πρεπει να το κοιταξω γιατι δεν θα ηρεμισω μετα.

----------


## μαρκελα

> ειχα παει να ψηφισω,συγγνωμη.με τρομαζει η ιδεα οτι μπορει να εχω κατι και ταυτοχρονα ψαχνομαι σαν την μανιακη μηπως ανακαλυψω κατι.θελω να ξαναβρω τον παλιο μου εαυτο που δεν τον ενοιαζαν ολα αυτα αλλα ωρες ωρες λεω οτι τον βρηκα και αλλες στιγμες νιωθω οτι τον εχω χασει τελειως...


την ιδέα του τρόμου που όμως είναι και σκέψη τρόμου και φτάνει να γίνεται όπως λες εμμονή, εσύ την επιτρέπεις! Σίγουρα μπορείς να την εμποδίσεις 
να εισβάλλει στο μυαλό, γιατί χωρίς αντικειμενικό λόγο, γεννά και τα ανάλογα συναισθήματα! Έτσι μόνο θα βρεις και τον παλιό εαυτό σου!

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> την ιδέα του τρόμου που όμως είναι και σκέψη τρόμου και φτάνει να γίνεται όπως λες εμμονή, εσύ την επιτρέπεις! Σίγουρα μπορείς να την εμποδίσεις 
> να εισβάλλει στο μυαλό, γιατί χωρίς αντικειμενικό λόγο, γεννά και τα ανάλογα συναισθήματα! Έτσι μόνο θα βρεις και τον παλιό εαυτό σου!


λεω μεσα μου σταματα να ψαχνεσαι και σταματα να το κανεις αυτο στον εαυτο σου..αποκλειεται να εχεις κατι,τοσο καιρο,3 χρονια σχεδον θα ειχε φανει και με τοσες εξετασεις που εχεις κανει κατι καπου θα φαινοταν..με ηρεμει παρωδικα και αμεσως μετα ερχεται ξανα και μου λεει ''και αν ειναι κατι κακο και το αμελησεις?''..και αν ηρεμισω απο αυτο παει στο αλλο κακο ο μυαλο μου για τον λαιμο.δεν παλευευται η κατασταση

----------


## μαρκελα

> λεω μεσα μου σταματα να ψαχνεσαι και σταματα να το κανεις αυτο στον εαυτο σου..αποκλειεται να εχεις κατι,τοσο καιρο,3 χρονια σχεδον θα ειχε φανει και με τοσες εξετασεις που εχεις κανει κατι καπου θα φαινοταν..με ηρεμει παρωδικα και αμεσως μετα ερχεται ξανα και μου λεει ''και αν ειναι κατι κακο και το αμελησεις?''..και αν ηρεμισω απο αυτο παει στο αλλο κακο ο μυαλο μου για τον λαιμο.δεν παλευευται η κατασταση


κοριτσάκι μου, το αισιόδοξο είναι ότι *σίγουρα παλεύεται*! Συνεχίζεις την τακτική να σταματάς την σκέψη του φόβου και κάποια στιγμή αυτό γίνεται συνήθεια!
Βέβαια, εάν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποιες εξετάσεις, σαφώς και θα τις κάνεις και φυσιολογικό είναι νάχεις άγχος για τ' αποτελέσματα! Ποιός δεν έχει εξ άλλου;
Όμως, από κει και πέρα δεν έχει νόημα το ν' ανησυχείς χωρίς λόγο κάθε ώρα και στιγμή! 
Έπειτα, νάχεις και κατά νου ότι από την μιά οι περισσότερες ασθένειες σήμερα αντιμετωπίζονται, αλλά από την άλλη είναι πολύ άδικο να τις προκαλέσει το άγχος!

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> κοριτσάκι μου, το αισιόδοξο είναι ότι *σίγουρα παλεύεται*! Συνεχίζεις την τακτική να σταματάς την σκέψη του φόβου και κάποια στιγμή αυτό γίνεται συνήθεια!
> Βέβαια, εάν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποιες εξετάσεις, σαφώς και θα τις κάνεις και φυσιολογικό είναι νάχεις άγχος για τ' αποτελέσματα! Ποιός δεν έχει εξ άλλου;
> Όμως, από κει και πέρα δεν έχει νόημα το ν' ανησυχείς χωρίς λόγο κάθε ώρα και στιγμή! 
> Έπειτα, νάχεις και κατά νου ότι από την μιά οι περισσότερες ασθένειες σήμερα αντιμετωπίζονται, αλλά από την άλλη είναι πολύ άδικο να τις προκαλέσει το άγχος!


παλευευται ναι! εχεις δικιο! θελω να ηρεμησω και να χαλαρωσω εστω για αποψε...δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι τιποτα...θελω απλα να αραξω και να χαλαρωσω και να ηρεμησω...απο αυριο βλεπωντας και κανοντας...  :Smile:

----------


## LIONLIBRA

λοιπον..αποφασισα! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΥΤΕ AIDS ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!
ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ!!! ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!
μετα απο ενα ποτακι μονορουφι ηρεμησα η γυναικα και συνηλθα.περασα ενα αθλιο σκ με σκεψεις που δεν στεκουν.τοοοσο καιρο κατι θα ειχε φανει καπου καπως κατι.ελεος με την παρτη μου.δεν εχω τιποτα.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
δεν κανω καμια εξεταση και ο λαιμος μου απλα ειναι ερεθισμενος απο το τσιγαρο και απο το αγχος.
βαζω ενα τελος μεσα μου γιατι χανω χρονο απο την ζωη μου και σημαντικες στιγμες απο την ζωη μου και επιβαλλεται να τις ζησω!!!!!!!!!
σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους αλλα ηδη εκανα μια ανθυποβολη στον εαυτο μου για καλο! επιτελους!!!!!!!!

----------


## dream21

> λοιπον..αποφασισα! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΥΤΕ AIDS ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!
> ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ!!! ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!
> μετα απο ενα ποτακι μονορουφι ηρεμησα η γυναικα και συνηλθα.περασα ενα αθλιο σκ με σκεψεις που δεν στεκουν.τοοοσο καιρο κατι θα ειχε φανει καπου καπως κατι.ελεος με την παρτη μου.δεν εχω τιποτα.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> δεν κανω καμια εξεταση και ο λαιμος μου απλα ειναι ερεθισμενος απο το τσιγαρο και απο το αγχος.
> βαζω ενα τελος μεσα μου γιατι χανω χρονο απο την ζωη μου και σημαντικες στιγμες απο την ζωη μου και επιβαλλεται να τις ζησω!!!!!!!!!
> σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους αλλα ηδη εκανα μια ανθυποβολη στον εαυτο μου για καλο! επιτελους!!!!!!!!



Ετσι μπραβο κοριτσακι.. Κ εγω μια απ'τα ιδια.. Ολο κατι ειχα και αφηνα το ενα επιανα το αλλο.. Δε γινεται να εχουμε ολες τις αρρωστιες εμεις.. Ειναι λιγο παραλογο.. Χαιρομαι που σκευτεσαι θετικα και ελπιζω να το συνεχισεις!!

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> Ετσι μπραβο κοριτσακι.. Κ εγω μια απ'τα ιδια.. Ολο κατι ειχα και αφηνα το ενα επιανα το αλλο.. Δε γινεται να εχουμε ολες τις αρρωστιες εμεις.. Ειναι λιγο παραλογο.. Χαιρομαι που σκευτεσαι θετικα και ελπιζω να το συνεχισεις!!


ακριβως οπως το λες! δεν γινεται να μην βλεπει κανενας μα κανενας γιατρος τιποτα,να εχουμε ψυχολογικες μεταπτωσεις απο κλαμα σε γελιο και τομπαλιν και να μας λενε ολοι οι γιατροι ''δεν εχεις τιποτα'' και εω και 6 μηνες να ψαχνομαι μονιμως οτι κατι εχω και τελικα να το βρηκα μονη μου...ε δεν παει! 
αρα παραλογιζομουν! ευχομαι να μην ειναι μονο λαμψη της στιγμης και να μου κρατησει και να ισχυσει γιατι δεν εχω τιποτα απολυτως και ειμαι καλα...
χανω την ζωη μου ετσι..και οσοι το περναμε αυτο το λουκι...αν βλεπαμε με τι θαρρος αντιμετωπιζουν την ζωη οι πραγματικα αρρωστοι θα ψαχναμε να βρουμε τρυπα να κρυφτουμε οι αρρωστοφοβικοι...

----------


## elis

καλή μου όλοι αυτοί οι γιατροί αν είχες έιτζ δε θα δέχονταν να σε εξετάσουν θα σε στέλνάνέ κατευθείαν σε νοσοκομείο

----------


## edim

και εγω για το ιδιο ανησυχω παροτι μετα τους 2 μηνες της "και καλα" επικινδυνης επαφης εκανα ειδικη εξεταση pcr( η οποια μου ειπαν στο διαγνωστικο εργαστηριο οτι πιανει μετα τις 20 πρωτες μερες πιθανης μολυνσης) και βγηκε αρνητικη! αλλα εχω ακομα αγχος γιατι το νετ σε τρελαινει...το ενα σαιτ λεει μετα τους 3 μηνες πιθανης μολυνσης και επανελεγχο στους 6 μηνες. αυτη την δουλεια θα κανουμε? αλλο σαιτ λεει πως εχει προχωρησει η επιστημη και πλεον τα τεστ ειναι και πιο γρηγορα και πιο αξιοπιστα! τι να πιστεψει κανεις? πφφφφ!

----------


## betelgeuse

> και εγω για το ιδιο ανησυχω παροτι μετα τους 2 μηνες της "και καλα" επικινδυνης επαφης εκανα ειδικη εξεταση pcr( η οποια μου ειπαν στο διαγνωστικο εργαστηριο οτι πιανει μετα τις 20 πρωτες μερες πιθανης μολυνσης) και βγηκε αρνητικη! αλλα εχω ακομα αγχος γιατι το νετ σε τρελαινει...το ενα σαιτ λεει μετα τους 3 μηνες πιθανης μολυνσης και επανελεγχο στους 6 μηνες. αυτη την δουλεια θα κανουμε? αλλο σαιτ λεει πως εχει προχωρησει η επιστημη και πλεον τα τεστ ειναι και πιο γρηγορα και πιο αξιοπιστα! τι να πιστεψει κανεις? πφφφφ!



Η εξεταση pcr ειναι και ακριβης και δινει αποτελεσματα γρηγορα γιατι εντοπιζει το dna του ιου ενω η κλασσικη εξεταση εντοπιζει αντισωματα κατα του ιου και χρειαζεται περιπου 6 μηνες απο την επαφη για εχει αξια.
Αλλα ρε σεις δεν χρειαζεται να τρελαινεστε και δεν χρειαζεται να ψαχνατε μεσω ιντερνετ,αφου κατα βαση ξερετε οτι ειναι ενας παραλογος φοβος.

----------


## VickyK

> ημουν που ημουν αρρωστοφοβικη,πηγα στον ωριλαρ γιατι με ενοχλουσε ο λαιμος μου μετα απο μια αμυγδαλιτιδα και μου ειπε να ξαναπαω σε ενδροκρινολογο.του ειπα οτι εχω παει μεσα δεκεμβρη και ειχα μονο 2 μικρους οζους και μου λεει να ξαναπας.παιρνω τηλεφωνο την ενδοκρινολογο και μου λεει δεν θεωρω πως πρεπει να κανεις εξετασεις τοσο νωρις αφου δεν ειχες τιποτα. 
> το ιδιο βραδυ μπηκα εδω μεσα και ειδα τον κλασσικο ντορο που εχει ξεσπασει με τις ιεροδουλες και διαβασα τα συμπτωματα του... και τελικα εχω ενοχλησεις στις μασχαλες και στο στηθος τοσο καιρο και οι γυναικολογοι μου λεει δεν ειναι τιποτα μην ψαχνεσαι , με εχει δει πνευμονολογος . καρδιολογος, γυναικολοι, ωριλαρ,ενδροκρινολογοι, μεσα σε 6 μηνες 3 μηνες εκανα 2 φορες γενικες εξετασεις αιματος και αποφασισα να παω σε ψυχολογο γιατι μου ειπαν ολοι για αγχωδη διαταραχη...τωρα ομως βλεπω οτι τοσο καιρο ελεγχω την γλωσσα μου γιατι εβγαλα μια αφτρα που δεν ειχα ξαναβγαλει,μετα παρατηρω οτι εχει αλλαξει χρωμα η γλωσσα μου και οι 2 ωριλαρ μου λενε ειναι φυσιολογικο το χρωμα της γλωσσας μου και οτι ειναι απλα χρωστικες απο καφε και τσιγαρο, οι ενοχλησεις σε μασχαλες και στηθος συνεχιζονται,επισης και του λαιμου που με τσουζει καπως και με καιει η γλωσσα μου,δυσκολευομαι να καταπιω σα να υπαρχει κατι εκει περα και οταν διαβασα τα συμπτωματα του ειτς θορυβηθηκα τρομερα...ολο αυτο μου ξεκινησε με λοιμωξη αναπνευστικου πριν 6 μηνες...
> εχω καταγχωθει παιδια... φοβαμαι μην εχω τις 2 μεγαλυτερες αρρωστιες...
> ειχα παει πριν 2,5 χρονια,τελη σεπτεμβρη του 2009 με ενα παλικαρι που το ηξερα 5 μηνες και το καναμε χωρις προφυλαξη και απο τοτε δεν ξαναειχα σεξουαλικη επαφη... 
> τρεμω στην ιδεα.... με εχει κατααγχωσει το γεγονος....


Καλημέρα, σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα! Κι εγώ είμαι αρρωστοφοβική κ ότι ακούω έχω κ τα συμπτώματα! Τώρα με αυτό που έγινε με τις πόρνες, έπαθα πλάκα! Λέω Παναγία μου! Λες να χω κι εγώ κάτι? Να μ έχει απατήσει ο σύντροφός μου, με οποιαδήποτε όχι με ***** σόνι κ ντε κ να χω κολλήσει κάτι? Βέβαια είναι χωρισμένος μ ένα παιδάκι κ μου λέει ότι δε διακινδυνεύει τη ζωή του κ τη ψυχολογική υγεία του παιδιού του για ένα πήδημα αλλά βρε παιδιά... που το ξέρεις? Εμένα μ εμπιστεύτηκε μετά από λίγο καιρό διότι κατάλαβε τη λόξα μου με την αρρωστοφοβία, αλλά μου χει καρφωθεί στο μυαλό! Κ αν έχω κάτι? Αν έχω από παλιά? Πρίν από αυτόν είχα 7χρ. σχέση κ χώρισα επειδή με κεράτωσε! Από τεστ παπ ή εξετ. αίματος (ερυθρά, λευκά ανεβασμένα ) που θα δείχνανε κάποια φλεγμονη ή κάποιες τιμές ασυνήθιστες? Φοβάμαι να κάνω την ειδική εξέταση την οποία είχα κάνει στο παρελθόν κ όλα ήταν οκ! Το Σάββατο σηκώθηκα ξαφνικά ξημερώματα κ εκανα εμετό, χωρίς να υπάρχει θέμα εγκυμοσύνης διότι ήμουν αδιαθετη, ίσως κάτι με πείραξε που έφαγα αλλά πέθανα από άγχος! Να το λέω... σύμπτωμα θα είναι!!! ότι να ναι... μετά δε μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ!

----------


## RainAndWind

Το δυνατότερο χτύπημα που φαίνεται εκ πρώτης όψεως τραγικό και αδύνατο να το κάνεις, είναι να δεχτείς μέσα σου τον πιο μεγάλο σου φόβο. Με αυτό εννοώ ότι αυτό που φοβάσαι έχει το κλειδί της γιατρειάς του ίδιου του φόβου! Αν το χειρότερό σου είναι το aids λοιπόν, πες έχω aids, νιώσε τον τρόμο του και παρέμεινε εκεί, στον δυνατό φόβο, γιατί αυτό το μήνυμα, της αντοχής στο φόβο είναι το σημαντικότερο βήμα για την αποδοχή και τελικά το ξεπέρασμά του. Άποψή μου από εμπειρία μου με διάφορα κουλά που έχω περάσει και γω.

----------


## edim

> Η εξεταση pcr ειναι και ακριβης και δινει αποτελεσματα γρηγορα γιατι εντοπιζει το dna του ιου ενω η κλασσικη εξεταση εντοπιζει αντισωματα κατα του ιου και χρειαζεται περιπου 6 μηνες απο την επαφη για εχει αξια.
> Αλλα ρε σεις δεν χρειαζεται να τρελαινεστε και δεν χρειαζεται να ψαχνατε μεσω ιντερνετ,αφου κατα βαση ξερετε οτι ειναι ενας παραλογος φοβος.


σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση...οταν πηγα να κανω την εξεταση σε ιδιωτικο διαγνωστικο κεντρο μου ειπαν πως θα χρησιμοποιησουν την μεθοδο pcr η οποια μαλιστα θα εκανε και 15 μερες να βγει. οπως και εγινε.. αλλα το χαρτι που εχω λεει "μοριακη αναλυση δειγματος με την μεθοδο Quantiplex HIV-1 RNA, version 3.0 (bDNA)"...πουθενα δεν λεει pcr...και εχω αγχωθει μηπως ειναι αλλη μεθοδος , οχι οπως η pcr που δειχνει σε 15-20 μερες μετα την οποια επικινδυνη επαφη.

----------


## betelgeuse

Αυτο που λεει ειναι η μεθοδος pcr απλα στο αποτελεσμα αναφερει την εμπορικη ονομασια του τεστ.Μην αγχωνεσαι αδικα.

----------


## edim

> Αυτο που λεει ειναι η μεθοδος pcr απλα στο αποτελεσμα αναφερει την εμπορικη ονομασια του τεστ.Μην αγχωνεσαι αδικα.


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για αλλη μια φορα! ξερεις τι αλλο με προβληματιζει? εγω για αυτη την εξεταση εδωσα 70 (σε καλο ιδιωτικο διαγνωστικο κεντρο, πιστευω) και τα περισσοτερα αλλα ιδιωτικα διαγνωστικα κεντρα ζητανε περιπου 150! και εχω ανησυχησει μηπως ειναι μουφα !

----------


## betelgeuse

Οσο ψαχνεσαι ολο και κατι θα βρισκεις.Αν ειχες δωσει τα 150 ευρω μπορει να νομιζες οτι μπερδευτηκαν τα δειγματα ή οτι εγινε λαθος ή οτι να ναι.Και οταν περασει ο φοβος για Aids θα ερθει φοβος για κατι αλλο και θα ξαναψαχνεσαι.
Το θεμα ειναι να βγεις απο αυτον τον φαυλο κυκλο.

----------


## dream21

> ακριβως οπως το λες! δεν γινεται να μην βλεπει κανενας μα κανενας γιατρος τιποτα,να εχουμε ψυχολογικες μεταπτωσεις απο κλαμα σε γελιο και τομπαλιν και να μας λενε ολοι οι γιατροι ''δεν εχεις τιποτα'' και εω και 6 μηνες να ψαχνομαι μονιμως οτι κατι εχω και τελικα να το βρηκα μονη μου...ε δεν παει! 
> αρα παραλογιζομουν! ευχομαι να μην ειναι μονο λαμψη της στιγμης και να μου κρατησει και να ισχυσει γιατι δεν εχω τιποτα απολυτως και ειμαι καλα...
> χανω την ζωη μου ετσι..και οσοι το περναμε αυτο το λουκι...αν βλεπαμε με τι θαρρος αντιμετωπιζουν την ζωη οι πραγματικα αρρωστοι θα ψαχναμε να βρουμε τρυπα να κρυφτουμε οι αρρωστοφοβικοι...


Στο ευχομαι .. Εγω εκλεισα ενα χρονο με διαφορες ψυχολογικες μεταπτωσεις.. Εκει που το 3εχνουσα για 1-2 μηνες, μολις επεμενε ο πονος εμπαινα στο ιντερνετ και ψαχνομουν και παλι κυλουσα.. Ειναι φαυλος κυκλος δυστυχως.. Αν κατσω να θυμηθω απο περσυ που πονουσα και τι αρρωστιες σκεφτομουν οτι εχω θα μου παρει μερες.. Αρχισα με την κοιλια και το στομαχι, μετα ασχολιομουν με τον λαιμο μου, μετα με τον θωρακα και ελεγα περι πνευμονιας, μετα με το κεφαλι μου, μετα με το στηθος μου, μετα με την καρδια μου, μετα με τις ταχυκαρδιες, μετα με ζαλαδες, μετα με τον ωμο μου, μετα φοβομουν μη φαω και με πειρα3ει και δν εβγαινα ε3ω, ε τωρα παλι ασχολουμαι με την καρδια.. Δε γινεται ομως καθε τρεις και λιγο να τρεχουμε για ε3ετασεις.. Αν ειναι κατι να συμβει πιστευω θα συμβει.. Ολα γραμμενα ειναι στη ζωη μας.. Σιγουρα!

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> Στο ευχομαι .. Εγω εκλεισα ενα χρονο με διαφορες ψυχολογικες μεταπτωσεις.. Εκει που το 3εχνουσα για 1-2 μηνες, μολις επεμενε ο πονος εμπαινα στο ιντερνετ και ψαχνομουν και παλι κυλουσα.. Ειναι φαυλος κυκλος δυστυχως.. Αν κατσω να θυμηθω απο περσυ που πονουσα και τι αρρωστιες σκεφτομουν οτι εχω θα μου παρει μερες.. Αρχισα με την κοιλια και το στομαχι, μετα ασχολιομουν με τον λαιμο μου, μετα με τον θωρακα και ελεγα περι πνευμονιας, μετα με το κεφαλι μου, μετα με το στηθος μου, μετα με την καρδια μου, μετα με τις ταχυκαρδιες, μετα με ζαλαδες, μετα με τον ωμο μου, μετα φοβομουν μη φαω και με πειρα3ει και δν εβγαινα ε3ω, ε τωρα παλι ασχολουμαι με την καρδια.. Δε γινεται ομως καθε τρεις και λιγο να τρεχουμε για ε3ετασεις.. Αν ειναι κατι να συμβει πιστευω θα συμβει.. Ολα γραμμενα ειναι στη ζωη μας.. Σιγουρα!


τι ενιωθες στον λαιμο??? εχω νιωθω οτι κατι ειναι εκει και με ενοχλει και οταν ξαπλωνω δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω.πηγα σε ωριλαρ παλι σημερα γιατι ειχα ασχημο ξυπνημα και δεν ειδε κατι..θα παω να κοιταξω και θυροειδη ξανα να δουμε...παιζει να ειναι τιποτα απο καρωτιδες 'η οισοφαγο??? δεν ειναι στο μυαλο μου ρε γαμωτο αυτο...κατι εχω..κατι με ενοχλει...  :Frown:

----------


## LIONLIBRA

να πω κιολας οτι τελικα εκλεισα ραντεβου για την εξεταση.μου ειπε η μικροβιολογος δεν χανεις τιποτα να την κανεις αλλα μετα απο 3 χρονια τι φοβασαι γινεσαι παραλογη..με ηρεμισε η γυναικα αρκετα γιατι οσο να'ναι ξερει αρκετα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα και ειπα να κανω την εξεταση απλα να την εχω στο ιστορικο μου.ξερω ομως οτι δεν εχω κατι τετοιο...ο λαιμος με προβληματιαζει πλεον..

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> Στο ευχομαι .. Εγω εκλεισα ενα χρονο με διαφορες ψυχολογικες μεταπτωσεις.. Εκει που το 3εχνουσα για 1-2 μηνες, μολις επεμενε ο πονος εμπαινα στο ιντερνετ και ψαχνομουν και παλι κυλουσα.. Ειναι φαυλος κυκλος δυστυχως.. Αν κατσω να θυμηθω απο περσυ που πονουσα και τι αρρωστιες σκεφτομουν οτι εχω θα μου παρει μερες.. Αρχισα με την κοιλια και το στομαχι, μετα ασχολιομουν με τον λαιμο μου, μετα με τον θωρακα και ελεγα περι πνευμονιας, μετα με το κεφαλι μου, μετα με το στηθος μου, μετα με την καρδια μου, μετα με τις ταχυκαρδιες, μετα με ζαλαδες, μετα με τον ωμο μου, μετα φοβομουν μη φαω και με πειρα3ει και δν εβγαινα ε3ω, ε τωρα παλι ασχολουμαι με την καρδια.. Δε γινεται ομως καθε τρεις και λιγο να τρεχουμε για ε3ετασεις.. Αν ειναι κατι να συμβει πιστευω θα συμβει.. Ολα γραμμενα ειναι στη ζωη μας.. Σιγουρα!


δεν ξερω και εγω τι θα κανω αν ειναι στο μυαλο μου και ο λαιμος μου!!!!!! αν και μου φαινεται υπερβολικα δυσκολο να ιεναι στο μυαλο μου ρε γαμωτο

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> Καλημέρα, σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα! Κι εγώ είμαι αρρωστοφοβική κ ότι ακούω έχω κ τα συμπτώματα! Τώρα με αυτό που έγινε με τις πόρνες, έπαθα πλάκα! Λέω Παναγία μου! Λες να χω κι εγώ κάτι? Να μ έχει απατήσει ο σύντροφός μου, με οποιαδήποτε όχι με ***** σόνι κ ντε κ να χω κολλήσει κάτι? Βέβαια είναι χωρισμένος μ ένα παιδάκι κ μου λέει ότι δε διακινδυνεύει τη ζωή του κ τη ψυχολογική υγεία του παιδιού του για ένα πήδημα αλλά βρε παιδιά... που το ξέρεις? Εμένα μ εμπιστεύτηκε μετά από λίγο καιρό διότι κατάλαβε τη λόξα μου με την αρρωστοφοβία, αλλά μου χει καρφωθεί στο μυαλό! Κ αν έχω κάτι? Αν έχω από παλιά? Πρίν από αυτόν είχα 7χρ. σχέση κ χώρισα επειδή με κεράτωσε! Από τεστ παπ ή εξετ. αίματος (ερυθρά, λευκά ανεβασμένα ) που θα δείχνανε κάποια φλεγμονη ή κάποιες τιμές ασυνήθιστες? Φοβάμαι να κάνω την ειδική εξέταση την οποία είχα κάνει στο παρελθόν κ όλα ήταν οκ! Το Σάββατο σηκώθηκα ξαφνικά ξημερώματα κ εκανα εμετό, χωρίς να υπάρχει θέμα εγκυμοσύνης διότι ήμουν αδιαθετη, ίσως κάτι με πείραξε που έφαγα αλλά πέθανα από άγχος! Να το λέω... σύμπτωμα θα είναι!!! ότι να ναι... μετά δε μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ!


με το ειτς τελικα επηρεαστικα αρκετα.ξερω οτι δεν εχω κατι και ειμαι καλα.αλλα ειναι ασχημο πραμα η κακη ψυχολογια.

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> καλή μου όλοι αυτοί οι γιατροί αν είχες έιτζ δε θα δέχονταν να σε εξετάσουν θα σε στέλνάνέ κατευθείαν σε νοσοκομείο


δεν μπορουσαν να ξερουν φιλε/η μου.αν δεν ειχε εκδηλωθει τι να καταλαβαιναν??

----------


## RainAndWind

Το να σε καθησυχάζει η ανθρωπότητα δε λέει και κάτι, καθώς οι συζητήσεις πάνω στο αν είσαι ή δεν είσαι καλά, σου εντείνει τις εμμονές δε στις μειώνει. Προσπάθησε να μην τις "τρέφεις" δηλαδή να μην συζητάς, ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ, σε βιβλία, συζητάς με φίλους ή συγγενείς γι αυτό, ούτε καν στο φόρουμ. Και συμφωνώ με το μέλος που σου έγραψε πως και να φύγει αυτός σου ο φόβος, όσο το αντιμετωπίζεις με ξεψάχνισμα νέων συμπτωμάτων, όσο το σκαλίζεις διαρκώς, τόσο θα εντείνεται πιστεύω. Όταν σου έρχονται οι φόβοι και οι σκέψεις που τους τρέφουν, προσπάθησε να τους μπλοκάρεις με εκλογίκευσή τους, δηλαδή, πες μόνος σου στον εαυτό σου, και να έχω aids ό,τι έγινε έγινε, τώρα με το να αναμασάω τα ίδια και τα ίδια δεν φεύγει. Θα δώσεις στον οργανισμό σου το μήνυμα, δεν παθαίνω τίποτε και που το πιστεύω και το λέω.

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> Το να σε καθησυχάζει η ανθρωπότητα δε λέει και κάτι, καθώς οι συζητήσεις πάνω στο αν είσαι ή δεν είσαι καλά, σου εντείνει τις εμμονές δε στις μειώνει. Προσπάθησε να μην τις "τρέφεις" δηλαδή να μην συζητάς, ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ, σε βιβλία, συζητάς με φίλους ή συγγενείς γι αυτό, ούτε καν στο φόρουμ. Και συμφωνώ με το μέλος που σου έγραψε πως και να φύγει αυτός σου ο φόβος, όσο το αντιμετωπίζεις με ξεψάχνισμα νέων συμπτωμάτων, όσο το σκαλίζεις διαρκώς, τόσο θα εντείνεται πιστεύω. Όταν σου έρχονται οι φόβοι και οι σκέψεις που τους τρέφουν, προσπάθησε να τους μπλοκάρεις με εκλογίκευσή τους, δηλαδή, πες μόνος σου στον εαυτό σου, και να έχω aids ό,τι έγινε έγινε, τώρα με το να αναμασάω τα ίδια και τα ίδια δεν φεύγει. Θα δώσεις στον οργανισμό σου το μήνυμα, δεν παθαίνω τίποτε και που το πιστεύω και το λέω.


δεν ειμαι τοσο δυνατη να το κανω αυτο.θελει τσαμπουκα και δυναμη.

----------


## dream21

> τι ενιωθες στον λαιμο??? εχω νιωθω οτι κατι ειναι εκει και με ενοχλει και οταν ξαπλωνω δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω.πηγα σε ωριλαρ παλι σημερα γιατι ειχα ασχημο ξυπνημα και δεν ειδε κατι..θα παω να κοιταξω και θυροειδη ξανα να δουμε...παιζει να ειναι τιποτα απο καρωτιδες 'η οισοφαγο??? δεν ειναι στο μυαλο μου ρε γαμωτο αυτο...κατι εχω..κατι με ενοχλει...


Ενιωθα οτι κατι εχω.. Καταπινα και ενιωθα καπως.. Εδινα πολυ βαση στον οργανισμο μου και περιμενα να δω που θα πονεσω.. Εγω σε γιατρους δεν ετρε3α γιατι αυτο με επιασε πριν ενα χρονο ακριβως, την μερα που εκανα γενικη αιματος,ουρων και υπερηχο ανω και κατω κοιλιας και ολα ηταν πεντακαθαρα.. Προφανως μου βγηκε η πιεση εκεινη την περιοδο και επειδη ειχα φυγει απο την δουλεια μου, καθομουν και ασχολιομουν με το σωμα μου και τους πονους μου.. Αυτο με το λαιμο μου κρατησε κανα μηνα και μετα ασχολιομουν με αλλο σημειο του σωματος μου.. Ξερω οτι δν ειναι στο μυαλο σου και οτι το νιωθεις.. Κι εγω τους νιωθω τους πονους δυστυχως.. Πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισουμε ομως γιατι σιγουρα δεν ειναι κατι.. Σε καποια φαση ειχα παει στην παθολογο μου πριν καποιους μηνες γτ ειχα εναν μονιμο πονο κατω απο το στηθος το αριστερο στο κοκκαλο και νομιζα οτι ειχα καρδια, ενω ειχα κανει και τριπλεξ και καρδιογραφημα εκεινο τον μηνα.. Περιττο να σου πω οτι με εβρισε και στο βιβλιαριο του ικα εγραψε πονοκοιλος για να δικαιολογησει την επισκεψη.. Απο τοτε της ελεγα που ποναω και τα λοιπα αλλα μου ελεγε οτι εχω κανει οτι χρειαζεται απο ε3ετασεις και να μην μπλε3ω με γιατρους απο τοσο νεα.. Ε3αλλου το καθιερωμενο τσεκ-απ ειναι καθε χρονο απο οσο σκεφτομαι και παλι ειναι καποιες συνηθισμενες ε3ετασεις, οχι να περναμε απο ολους τους γιατρους.. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι 3υπναμε και σκευτομαστε που θα πονεσουμε.. με το που ποναμε αρχιζουμε και δινουμε ολη μας την προσοχη στο σημειο και στον πονο και αμεσως σκεφτομαστε αρνητικα οποτε το προβλημα διογκωνεται.. Μαλλον πρεπει να αρχισουμε να μη δινουμε σημασια στα πονακια που σιγα σιγα μας καταστρεφουν τη ζωη..

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> Ενιωθα οτι κατι εχω.. Καταπινα και ενιωθα καπως.. Εδινα πολυ βαση στον οργανισμο μου και περιμενα να δω που θα πονεσω.. Εγω σε γιατρους δεν ετρε3α γιατι αυτο με επιασε πριν ενα χρονο ακριβως, την μερα που εκανα γενικη αιματος,ουρων και υπερηχο ανω και κατω κοιλιας και ολα ηταν πεντακαθαρα.. Προφανως μου βγηκε η πιεση εκεινη την περιοδο και επειδη ειχα φυγει απο την δουλεια μου, καθομουν και ασχολιομουν με το σωμα μου και τους πονους μου.. Αυτο με το λαιμο μου κρατησε κανα μηνα και μετα ασχολιομουν με αλλο σημειο του σωματος μου.. Ξερω οτι δν ειναι στο μυαλο σου και οτι το νιωθεις.. Κι εγω τους νιωθω τους πονους δυστυχως.. Πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισουμε ομως γιατι σιγουρα δεν ειναι κατι.. Σε καποια φαση ειχα παει στην παθολογο μου πριν καποιους μηνες γτ ειχα εναν μονιμο πονο κατω απο το στηθος το αριστερο στο κοκκαλο και νομιζα οτι ειχα καρδια, ενω ειχα κανει και τριπλεξ και καρδιογραφημα εκεινο τον μηνα.. Περιττο να σου πω οτι με εβρισε και στο βιβλιαριο του ικα εγραψε πονοκοιλος για να δικαιολογησει την επισκεψη.. Απο τοτε της ελεγα που ποναω και τα λοιπα αλλα μου ελεγε οτι εχω κανει οτι χρειαζεται απο ε3ετασεις και να μην μπλε3ω με γιατρους απο τοσο νεα.. Ε3αλλου το καθιερωμενο τσεκ-απ ειναι καθε χρονο απο οσο σκεφτομαι και παλι ειναι καποιες συνηθισμενες ε3ετασεις, οχι να περναμε απο ολους τους γιατρους.. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι 3υπναμε και σκευτομαστε που θα πονεσουμε.. με το που ποναμε αρχιζουμε και δινουμε ολη μας την προσοχη στο σημειο και στον πονο και αμεσως σκεφτομαστε αρνητικα οποτε το προβλημα διογκωνεται.. Μαλλον πρεπει να αρχισουμε να μη δινουμε σημασια στα πονακια που σιγα σιγα μας καταστρεφουν τη ζωη..


εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες που συνεχεια ψαχνομαστε αλλα τωρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να πιστεψω πως ειναι ψυχολογικο.νιωθω τσουξιμο/καψιμο στον λαιμο,στην γλωωσα,γυρω απο τις αμυγδαλες,νιωθω λες και κατι ιεναι εκει και με εμποδιζει και κανω το κλασσικο ''γκχμμ'' σα να θελω να φυγει απο μεσα μου και οταν ξαπλωνω με ενοχλει καπως στην ανασα..και εχω 3 ωριλαρ που μου λενε οτι δενε ιανι τιποτα.το πιστευω(ολως παραδοξως!)αποκλειεται να κανουν λαθος και οι 3 αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω και μια ενδοκρινολογο που ειναι σχεδον σιγουρη πως τσαμπα κανουμε τις εξετασεις παλι... η αμεσως επομενη σκεψη μου ειναι να κοιταξω πνευμονολογο για οισοφαγο και καρωτιδες...

----------


## dream21

> εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες που συνεχεια ψαχνομαστε αλλα τωρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να πιστεψω πως ειναι ψυχολογικο.νιωθω τσουξιμο/καψιμο στον λαιμο,στην γλωωσα,γυρω απο τις αμυγδαλες,νιωθω λες και κατι ιεναι εκει και με εμποδιζει και κανω το κλασσικο ''γκχμμ'' σα να θελω να φυγει απο μεσα μου και οταν ξαπλωνω με ενοχλει καπως στην ανασα..και εχω 3 ωριλαρ που μου λενε οτι δενε ιανι τιποτα.το πιστευω(ολως παραδοξως!)αποκλειεται να κανουν λαθος και οι 3 αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω και μια ενδοκρινολογο που ειναι σχεδον σιγουρη πως τσαμπα κανουμε τις εξετασεις παλι... η αμεσως επομενη σκεψη μου ειναι να κοιταξω πνευμονολογο για οισοφαγο και καρωτιδες...


Περασα και εγω φαση που νομιζα οτι εχω Aids και διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ ενα καρο συμπτωματα.. Σηκωνομουν το πρωι και εψαχνα την γλωσσα μου να δω αν ειναι οκ, εψαχνα για σημαδια και ολα τα συναφη.. Εγω προσωπικα θα σου ελεγα να μην πας πουθενα σε κανεναν γιατρο και απλα να σκεφτεις οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα.. Να το λες δυνατα να το πιστεψεις και να τ'ακουει ο εγκεφαλος σου.. και πανω απο ολα μη φοβασαι.. Γιατι σημερα ειναι ο λαιμος σου, θα πας σε πνευμονολογο θα σου πει ολα οκ και αυριο θα ειναι κατι αλλο.. Και οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα ειναι και χρηματα αυτα που 3οδευεις στους γιατρους.. Βρες τι ειναι αυτο που σε φοβιζει περισσοτερο και προσπαθησε να απαλλαχτεις απο αυτο.. (στα λεω μπας και τα ακουσω κ εγω)

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> Περασα και εγω φαση που νομιζα οτι εχω Aids και διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ ενα καρο συμπτωματα.. Σηκωνομουν το πρωι και εψαχνα την γλωσσα μου να δω αν ειναι οκ, εψαχνα για σημαδια και ολα τα συναφη.. Εγω προσωπικα θα σου ελεγα να μην πας πουθενα σε κανεναν γιατρο και απλα να σκεφτεις οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα.. Να το λες δυνατα να το πιστεψεις και να τ'ακουει ο εγκεφαλος σου.. και πανω απο ολα μη φοβασαι.. Γιατι σημερα ειναι ο λαιμος σου, θα πας σε πνευμονολογο θα σου πει ολα οκ και αυριο θα ειναι κατι αλλο.. Και οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα ειναι και χρηματα αυτα που 3οδευεις στους γιατρους.. Βρες τι ειναι αυτο που σε φοβιζει περισσοτερο και προσπαθησε να απαλλαχτεις απο αυτο.. (στα λεω μπας και τα ακουσω κ εγω)


το λεω και εγω σε αλλους για να το ακουω και εγω αλλα αυτη την φορα νιωθω πως δεν ειανι ψυχολογικο ρε γαμωτο.αφου ειναι συμπτωμα και οντως κατι εχω.και για το ειτς δεν το σκεφτομαι πλεον.δεν εχω το ξερω.

----------


## dream21

> το λεω και εγω σε αλλους για να το ακουω και εγω αλλα αυτη την φορα νιωθω πως δεν ειανι ψυχολογικο ρε γαμωτο.αφου ειναι συμπτωμα και οντως κατι εχω.και για το ειτς δεν το σκεφτομαι πλεον.δεν εχω το ξερω.


τι ακριβως νιωθεις? μηπως εχεις απλα κρυωσει ή είναι από το τσιγάρο (αν καπνιζεις)..

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> τι ακριβως νιωθεις? μηπως εχεις απλα κρυωσει ή είναι από το τσιγάρο (αν καπνιζεις)..


ναι καπνιζω.και οταν καπνιζω με τσουζει πιο πολυ γυρω απο ις αμυγδαλες.νιωθω οτι κατι σα να υπαρχει στον λαιμο μου,με τσουζει/καιει η γλωσσα μου,θελω συνεχεια να πινω υγρα γιατι ξηραινετε ο λαιμος μου και νιωθω καλα οταν τον ''βρεχω'',συνεχεια τρωω μελι αλλα δεν με ανακουφιζει κιολας και συνεχεια κανω το κλασσικο ''γκχμμμ'' σα να θελω να φυγει κατι που εχω στο λαιμο...

----------


## dream21

> ναι καπνιζω.και οταν καπνιζω με τσουζει πιο πολυ γυρω απο ις αμυγδαλες.νιωθω οτι κατι σα να υπαρχει στον λαιμο μου,με τσουζει/καιει η γλωσσα μου,θελω συνεχεια να πινω υγρα γιατι ξηραινετε ο λαιμος μου και νιωθω καλα οταν τον ''βρεχω'',συνεχεια τρωω μελι αλλα δεν με ανακουφιζει κιολας και συνεχεια κανω το κλασσικο ''γκχμμμ'' σα να θελω να φυγει κατι που εχω στο λαιμο...


καταλαβα.. και πηγες σε ωρυλα και σου πε οτι δν ειναι τπτ αυτο που νιωθεις ή δν εχεις παει ακομα?

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> καταλαβα.. και πηγες σε ωρυλα και σου πε οτι δν ειναι τπτ αυτο που νιωθεις ή δν εχεις παει ακομα?


σε 3 πηγα και μου εκαναν και λαρυγγοσκοπηση και δεν ειδαν τιποτα το ανησυχητικο. και μου ειπαν σε ενδοκρινολογο να παω. τι να πω..δεν ξερω..ελπιζω μονο να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω καλα αποψε και να σταματησει επιτελους αυτη η ενοχληση.

----------


## dream21

αν ειναι να σου φυγει να πας.. να κοιμηθεις και να μην σκεφτεσαι.. δεν ειναι κατι το ανησυχητικο να εισαι σιγουρη.. 3 γιατροι στο ειπαν..  :Smile:

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> αν ειναι να σου φυγει να πας.. να κοιμηθεις και να μην σκεφτεσαι.. δεν ειναι κατι το ανησυχητικο να εισαι σιγουρη.. 3 γιατροι στο ειπαν..


το ευχομαι! σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## dream21

> το ευχομαι! σε ευχαριστω πολυ!


μην πτοεισαι!! ολα θα πανε καλα.. να το λες και εσυ στον εαυτο σου.. :*

----------


## Panito

Γεια κι απο μενα!!!Οι παλιοτεροι στο φορουμ μπορει να με θυμουνται..Δυστυχως εχω κ εγω νοσοφοβια την οποια ευτυχως εχω καπως ξεπερασει..Οχι τελειως βεβαια αλλα την καταπολεμαω οσο μπορω!!!Εχω περασει οοοολες τις ασθενειες!!!Καθε ειδος καρκινου(ο,τι μπορεις να φανταστεις) και aids..
Κοιτουσα τη γλωσσα μου συνεχεια κ νομιζα οτι ηταν κατασπρη..Εψαχνα για λεμφαδενες σε ολο μου το σωμα!!!Δεν μπορουσα με τιποτα να καταπιω(ειχα παντα διπλα μου ενα μπουκαλακι νερο/Και ναι ειναι συμπτωμα του αγχους)..Εμπαινα καθε μερα στο ιντερνετ και εψαχνα ολα τα συμπτωματα..Οτι διαβαζα το ειχα!!!Ζουσα σαν καρκινοπαθης η σαν φορεας!!!Δεν αντεχα αλλο!!!Οι φιλοι μου,η κοπελα μου κι οι γονεις μου ειχαν φτασει στα ορια τους!!!Καθομουν τα βραδια στο κρεβατι κι εκλαιγα σα μικρο παιδι!!!
Και μια μερα ηρθε η μερα να μπω φανταρος..Κι εκει που νομιζα οτι θα γινω χειροτερα εγινε κατι ΜΑΓΙΚΟ!!!Τα ξεχασα ολα!!!Δε σκεφτομουν τιποτα απο αυτα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειχα το χρονο να τα σκεφτω!!!Το μυαλο μου ξεχνιοταν με αλλα πραγματα..Ουτε πονολαιμοι ουτε ζαλαδες ουτε πονοκεφαλοι ουτε Τιποτα..Πολυ απλα γιατι δεν το σκεφτομουν..Γιατι δεν εμπαινα σε αυτο το μπ......ο το ιντερνετ που ο καθενας γραφει οτι του κατεβει...Ουτε οι γιατροι με εκαναν καλα ουτε το ιντερνετ ουτε τιποτα απο αυτα!!!
Η λυση ειναι ΜΙΑ¨μην το σκεφτεσαι!!!Βρες κατι αλλο να ασχολεισαι και μην ψαχνεσαι αλλο αδικα!!το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο..Παρα πολυ δυσκολο!!!Αλλα αυτη ειναι η μονη λυση!!!Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας!!!Οτι μα οτι εξεταση και να κανεις κατι αλλο θα βρεις μετα..Καποια αλλη σπανια θανατηφορα ασθενεια που θα βρεις στο google!!!
ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!!!Ειναι οτι χειροτερο μπορεις να κανεις στον εαυτο σου!!!Καταλαβαινω πως περνας τα εχω περασει σε πολυ ασχημο βαθμο..Ειχα πιασει πατο..Ειναι κριμα ρε γαμωτο να ειμαστε υγιεις(σωματικα οχι ψυχικα) και να χαλαμε τη ζωη μας με τετοιες σκεψεις!!!Μετα απο χρονια θα αναλογιστουμε γιατι περασαμε τοσα χρονια χωρις να ζουμε ουσιαστικα..
ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ!!!

----------


## kyknos25

αγαπητη μου,για οτι σε απασχολει να κανεις εξετασεις το ιδιο κανω κ εγω χαχα παντα νομιζω οτι κατι εχω.
σχετικα ομως για εητζ κ σμν γενικοτερα προσεχουμε για να εχουμε.

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> Γεια κι απο μενα!!!Οι παλιοτεροι στο φορουμ μπορει να με θυμουνται..Δυστυχως εχω κ εγω νοσοφοβια την οποια ευτυχως εχω καπως ξεπερασει..Οχι τελειως βεβαια αλλα την καταπολεμαω οσο μπορω!!!Εχω περασει οοοολες τις ασθενειες!!!Καθε ειδος καρκινου(ο,τι μπορεις να φανταστεις) και aids..
> Κοιτουσα τη γλωσσα μου συνεχεια κ νομιζα οτι ηταν κατασπρη..Εψαχνα για λεμφαδενες σε ολο μου το σωμα!!!Δεν μπορουσα με τιποτα να καταπιω(ειχα παντα διπλα μου ενα μπουκαλακι νερο/Και ναι ειναι συμπτωμα του αγχους)..Εμπαινα καθε μερα στο ιντερνετ και εψαχνα ολα τα συμπτωματα..Οτι διαβαζα το ειχα!!!Ζουσα σαν καρκινοπαθης η σαν φορεας!!!Δεν αντεχα αλλο!!!Οι φιλοι μου,η κοπελα μου κι οι γονεις μου ειχαν φτασει στα ορια τους!!!Καθομουν τα βραδια στο κρεβατι κι εκλαιγα σα μικρο παιδι!!!
> Και μια μερα ηρθε η μερα να μπω φανταρος..Κι εκει που νομιζα οτι θα γινω χειροτερα εγινε κατι ΜΑΓΙΚΟ!!!Τα ξεχασα ολα!!!Δε σκεφτομουν τιποτα απο αυτα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειχα το χρονο να τα σκεφτω!!!Το μυαλο μου ξεχνιοταν με αλλα πραγματα..Ουτε πονολαιμοι ουτε ζαλαδες ουτε πονοκεφαλοι ουτε Τιποτα..Πολυ απλα γιατι δεν το σκεφτομουν..Γιατι δεν εμπαινα σε αυτο το μπ......ο το ιντερνετ που ο καθενας γραφει οτι του κατεβει...Ουτε οι γιατροι με εκαναν καλα ουτε το ιντερνετ ουτε τιποτα απο αυτα!!!
> Η λυση ειναι ΜΙΑ¨μην το σκεφτεσαι!!!Βρες κατι αλλο να ασχολεισαι και μην ψαχνεσαι αλλο αδικα!!το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο..Παρα πολυ δυσκολο!!!Αλλα αυτη ειναι η μονη λυση!!!Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας!!!Οτι μα οτι εξεταση και να κανεις κατι αλλο θα βρεις μετα..Καποια αλλη σπανια θανατηφορα ασθενεια που θα βρεις στο google!!!
> ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!!!Ειναι οτι χειροτερο μπορεις να κανεις στον εαυτο σου!!!Καταλαβαινω πως περνας τα εχω περασει σε πολυ ασχημο βαθμο..Ειχα πιασει πατο..Ειναι κριμα ρε γαμωτο να ειμαστε υγιεις(σωματικα οχι ψυχικα) και να χαλαμε τη ζωη μας με τετοιες σκεψεις!!!Μετα απο χρονια θα αναλογιστουμε γιατι περασαμε τοσα χρονια χωρις να ζουμε ουσιαστικα..
> ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ!!!


παιζει να ειναι ολα στο μυαλο μου??? τοσο πολυ πια??? 2 ωριλαρ,1 ωριλαρ-γναθοχειρουργος,1 οδοντριατρος και 1 ενδοκρινολογος μου λενε δεν εχεις προβλημα στο στομα σου και η γλωσσα σου ειναι μια χαρα ενω αντικειμενικα φαινεται ασπρη στο βαθος και σαν γδαρμενη και στην μεση ειναι ροδουλη και στα πλαινα καφετιζει καπως.μου λενε συνεχιζε να πλενεις τα δοντια σου γιατι ειναι πολυ καλα και καθαρα και μην φοβασαι. και τους λεω με το καπνισμα με καιει πιο πολυ η γλωσσα μου και μου λενε ''ε κοφτο και εσυ το τσιγαρο''..κατι απαντησεις που δεν ξερω ρε παιδια..δεν με γεμιζουν...ειχα παει στον γυναικολογο παλιοτερα για κατι που ψιλαφιζα και μου ειπε γαλακτοφορος αδενας ερεθισμενος ειναι μην δινεις σημασια.οντως δεν εδινα σημερα ομως στο μπανιο μουτο επιασα παλι και ειναι ακομα εκει 1,5 μηνα μετα και εχω την αισθηση πως εχει βγει και αλλο διπλα γιατι νιωθω σα να με καιει εκεινο το σημειο και κατι σα να με τσιμπαει..και δεν τολμαω να πω σε ανθρωπο οτι νιωθω μια ενοχληση ειναι ετοιμοι να με παρουν με τις πετρες ολοι τους.στο νοσοκομειο με εχουν μαθει,λεφτα δεν εχω για να παω σ εεξωτερικο ιατρο και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα απ'το να κλαιω για την καταντια μου και ολα αυτα που μου συμβαινουν και να βριζω και ξεσπαω σε ολους.νιωθω εξαντλημενη μεσα μου παιδια.κοιταζω το προσωπο μου και βλεπω μια ταλαιπωρημενη γριουλα.ειμαι μεσα στην θλιψη μονιμως,τα ματια μου λες και εχουν ετοιμα τα δακρυα ανα πασα ωρα και στιγμη και δε με νοιαζει πως κυκλοφορω πια εξω.ημουν κοκεταρια τρελη και τωρα ειμαι στα @@@.το θεμα μου ειναι πως αφου τα νιωθω ολα αυτα γαμωτο μου πως μου λενε οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα???????κι εμφανιστηκε τωρα αλλεργια και στομαχι που μου ειπε η ενδοκρινολογος να κοιταξω μπας και ειναι απο εκει ο λαιμος

----------


## John11

> εχω καταγχωθει παιδια... φοβαμαι μην εχω τις 2 μεγαλυτερες αρρωστιες...


Kάνε αν μπορείς μια εξέταση για aids, θα σε απαλλάξει από πολλές σκέψεις. Και για να μην σκας θα σου πω ότι τα συμπτώματα του aids δεν εμφανίζονται σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.
Θέλω να κάνω μια πλάκα που δεν αναφέρεται σε εσένα αλλά στα δικά μου βιώματα...! Με τις δύο μεγαλύτερες αρρώστεις φαντάζομαι εννοείς το aids και τη βλακεία? Για τη δεύτερη δεν υπάρχει καμμιά εξέταση.  :Wink:

----------

